
Facial Hairstyles and Filtering Facepiece Respirators [pdf] - gilad
https://www.cdc.gov/niosh/npptl/pdfs/FacialHairWmask11282017-508.pdf
======
6581
That is a very convoluted way to show that your beard should not cross the
seal.

If you want to get the message across, diagrams like this are not very
helpful. It leads to people checking for which part of it might apply to them
without making them aware of the underlying reason for it.

~~~
wheelerwj
at the same time it removes the need for critical thinking while giving the
best and easiest option for a solution in the first square.

~~~
dullroar
AND teaches you all the cool names for facial hair! :)

~~~
artsyca
Wayyyy too much research went into this but it is worth it in the end

------
neurobashing
If you’ve ever wondered why the military has a [extremely Sgt Maj Sixta]
grooming standard, this should enlighten. Gas masks don’t seal on beards.

~~~
m0zg
US military allows Sikh men to keep their beards IIRC. I wonder what those men
will do in the case of a chemical attack.

~~~
samatman
The Canadian Minister of Defense, also a Sikh, has a relevant patent:

[https://www.sikhnet.com/news/defense-minister-sajjan-
patente...](https://www.sikhnet.com/news/defense-minister-sajjan-patented-
military-sikh-gas-mask)

------
a-nikolaev
Based on the title, I thought it is a new machine learning paper from China on
removing facial hair and respirators/masks from photos.

~~~
rayuela
Glad I'm not the only one who thought this. I guess it's really not that far
from the realm of possibility these days. Why apply machine learning to
finding a cure when you can develop a selfie filter that makes for better
insta posts during a pandemic?

------
portlander12345
I have a short full beard but seem to be able to form a seal. If I follow the
directions for checking the seal — blocking the intake and breathing in,
checking for the mask to collapse in, then blocking the outlet and checking
for it to balloon out — it works. So do I have a seal or not?

~~~
jay_kyburz
If you want to live, lose the beard. If you are just wearing the mask for no
real reason, who cares?

~~~
portlander12345
In case of a coronavirus outbreak I am definitely losing the beard if for some
reason I have to leave the house. But I also use a respirator for semi-routine
tasks like woodworking to minimize dust exposure.

------
totetsu
Looks like this has been around a while. [https://blogs.cdc.gov/niosh-science-
blog/2017/11/02/noshave/](https://blogs.cdc.gov/niosh-science-
blog/2017/11/02/noshave/)

------
mattxxx
yea, "toothbrush" mustache.... :thinking_face:

~~~
Mountain_Skies
Charlie Chaplin really upset people with his later productions.

~~~
kps
I'll assume you haven't seen _The Great Dictator_.

~~~
Mountain_Skies
I have but wanted to make the Chaplin joke anyway. Can't let Hitler get all of
the association for that moustache style even if Chaplin did muddy the waters
with The Great Dictator.

------
dreamcompiler
Every firefighter knows this. Which is why you never see firefighters with
beards. (Or sometimes you do but we'll also be shaving on the way to the fire
while the truck is bouncing down the road. Some lessons are learned the hard
way.)

------
js2
[https://blogs.cdc.gov/niosh-science-
blog/2017/11/02/noshave/](https://blogs.cdc.gov/niosh-science-
blog/2017/11/02/noshave/)

------
AstralStorm
Facepiece respirators are trash anyway. You also need goggles.

~~~
jhart99
This is the truth. People really need to wear some sort of eye protection in
addition to a face mask.

------
kevin_thibedeau
The "villian" is just a well developed handlebar. It's not like you can't tuck
it in.

------
anigbrowl
This could usefully have been replaced with 'shave and let it grow back
later.'

------
mmanfrin
I wish someone would invent a respirator that worked with beards :/

~~~
kps
3M's BE-10BR qualifies.

~~~
totetsu
heh

------
justlexi93
So it has a name that isn't the hotler mustache interesting

~~~
gumby
The original name was “toothbrush” and it was quite common into the 40s as a
way of showing you were a WWInvereran of the trenches.

Obviously one person in particular managed to drive it out of fashion

------
greesil
Cool product idea: Masks sold with depiliartory cream.

------
eugenhotaj
Misleading -- you can just tuck in your fu manchu

~~~
snapetom
I'm very impressed that the CDC knows the difference between a fu manchu and a
horseshoe.

------
reaperducer
Clicked for the Poirot. Left disappointed.

------
planxty
Mullet? Check.

